
The “Evil Bit” Security Flag in the IPv4 Header - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3514.txt
======
greenyoda
In case it's not obvious to everyone, this was written as an April Fools' Day
prank (note the date on the RFC).

If you liked this one, there are several others:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools'_Day_Request_for_C...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/April_Fools'_Day_Request_for_Comments)

